# Old village door



## Johnny_Boy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello  everyone!

I took this picture while visiting a small village on the island of Cyprus.
It's the front door of an old abandoned house. The picture was taken in colour but I believe it works better in B&W.







Any comments or feedback are more than welcome. 

Cheers

Yannis


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Mar 15, 2011)

Agreed bw def makes the pic. I like it. I might have brought the crop up alittle higher on the door it cuts it off in the corner of that top piece


----------



## Johnny_Boy (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmmm...I will have to agree with you regarding the crop... 
It has happened to a lot of my shots... I am getting so excited when I see a scene that would make a nice (in my opinion) picture that I "hurry" to snap it and don't pay too much attention to some composition details that would finally make the difference...  
Thank you for you comments* tomanytoysjf!   http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/52591.html*


----------



## Frequency (Mar 16, 2011)

It is very good; same was the problem i too felt and you explained it too 

Regards


----------



## Johnny_Boy (Mar 16, 2011)

hehe, well it happens to all of us  
To some a little more often than others though lol! 

Cheers

Yannis


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Mar 17, 2011)

I would have done the something and dont realize it till after lol.


----------

